

Bell Labs and CSP Threads - __marks
http://swtch.com/~rsc/thread/

======
bediger4000
Promela, the language interpreted by Holzmann's Spin, is worth a fling. If you
can dig up a copy of "Design and Implementation of Computer Protocols", you
can get a bunch of good ideas and experience from messing around with Spin.

